# Current list and grow space



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's a list of what I currently have growing in the slipper department:

Paphs:

delenatii v. alba
godefroyae v. leucochilum
vietnamense
veyvarutinanum
micranthum
micranthum v. eburneum
emersonii
Magic Lantern
malipoense
Maudiae 'The Queen'
Fumi's Delight
Fanaticum
Norito Hasegawa
Mem. Larry Heuer (doubtful...)
armeniacum f. markii
philippinense (div of wild collected in the 60's)
Berenice (richardianum instead of lowii)

Others:

Phrag. Bright Spot 4N
Mexi. xerophyticum 'Oaxaca'

And a picture:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice bench nick and gorgeous plants!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like the plants are very happy with you, Nick!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2011)

How's your emersonii doing?

When was the last time you bred your phili? Not many around that can claim direct wild ancestry!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> How's your emersonii doing?
> 
> When was the last time you bred your phili? Not many around that can claim direct wild ancestry!!


 
The emersonii is quite slow growing. I got it a few years ago from Cloud's in Canada, and it didn't do anything for the first year that I had it. It finally has started to grow at a somewhat normal rate. I am thinking it will bloom in about two years.

I have not bred the phil. It is a division from Tom Kalina's 'Fox Valley' clone, so I think he has done something with it. I am thinking that it should bloom again this season, so I may consider doing something with it then, depending on what's available.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

The plants look to be doing well. What's your light source?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> The plants look to be doing well. What's your light source?


 
Natural light. I did have some 120 watt T12 VHO fluorescents on them a few years ago, but I found that they grow better without it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, the photo must be w/ a shade cloth on then, thanx.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> OK, the photo must be w/ a shade cloth on then, thanx.


 
No shade cloth. It is a southern exposure with 4mm twinwall polycarbonate. The Paphs are on the north side of the GH.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome grow space and list!


----------



## Vina (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a fantastic bench!!!


----------

